# Front Wall Absorption



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

So my second listening room, aka the bedroom, was in dire need of treatment. Not much placement options available, so I decided to just stick things where they had to be, Took a series of measurements, added a 50"H X 80"W X 12"D absorber behind the speakers and then added a 50"H X 24"W X 18"D absorber in the middle. So essentially I've got 2' 6" deep in the middle of broadband absorption, a bed, and the rest pretty much a reflective environment sans carpet.

Anyway, the interesting part is not really in the measurements, but here's some anyway:









Overlaid FR; grey is w/o treatment, the blue is with the 50" X 80" X 12" treatment added. and the purplish color is with the next treatment added. 
Here's the RT60 for the same:








Now on to the CSD plots:

























Now for the Spectrograms:

























The most interesting thing to me is that the measurements in this case are not as dramatic as the perceptual changes--imaging is much better!

Thoughts? Suggestions?

Dan


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I added even more absorption on the front wall with another incremental improvement. This bedroom rig images considerably better than my main rig. Not sure if I should be happy or upset about that. B_Hm!?! Hopefully I'll get some time to post some graphs here in the next couple days. Did I mention this is running off a 10 watt T-amp and any mp3/MD player I have handy? This is stupid cheap and sounds amazing! 

Couldn't be happier with it for the money, but I bet I will be after I do some diffusion,

Dan


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Imaging would be tough to "see" in a spectrogram and Freq Resp Graph. It's not only the intensity of sound, but the directionality that affects imaging.

Are these the 2030p speakers (I thought I remember you having a pair of those? What are you using for a sub? Also, can we get a picture? 2' of absorption is crazy!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, B2031P. I'll hopefully remember to take some photos tomorrow. No sub at all. That's just the 2031 on 22 inches of Sanus stands plus 4" of styrofoam blocks. The bass is definitely all I desire.

2.5 ft in the center 2ft of the room. I can't imagine having conventional speakers ever again w/o a lot of front wall absorption. I'm going to add more on top of the 50 inches. The 2.5 inches in the main listening room just wasn't this effective. I think extreme is just right.

Dan


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's some bedroom measurements start to current set up.

the spectrogram at the start of it all:








The least spectrogram I took:









Then have a look at the RT60:









Dan


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's my first sketch attempt:








The speakers are near the wall opposite the bathroom.

Dan


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's some more graphs I've done of the Bedroom studio RT60:









The mic was roughly in the same position. Here a couple more between roughly 40% of the walls covered with broadband absorption and 60%:

















Nothing on the ceiling yet.

Here's a couple Frequency responses:

















Dan


----------

